# These ignorant women get more screen time than they deserve



## rexbobcat (Sep 15, 2015)

So, the Miss America pageant in all its vapidness *cough* I mean glory, finally had someone genuinely go up on stage and showcase their actual intellect and life outside of the...competition...and...






Maybe it's because I have both military and civilian nurses in my family, but this is just...incredibly disappointing. This is what people watch on TV.

Can someone please explain how it's scientifically/statistically possible for so much stupidity to exist in one place at one time?


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 16, 2015)

And, watching the View is any better???.....strange.....


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 16, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> And, watching the View is any better???.....strange.....



How did you read what I wrote and not realize that I was talking about The View?

If my comment was about the pageant, then I would have linked to a video of the pageant. :/


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 16, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Wizard1500 said:
> 
> 
> > And, watching the View is any better???.....strange.....
> ...



I apologize.....At age 64, sometimes I may misunderstand what I read.....the older I get, the less perfect I am........


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2015)

I like that we all lie to ourselves and think that that Miss America is more than just a T&A show.

Miss America should be either, a single mom with 3 kids who works two jobs to support herself or Rhonda Rousey.


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Can someone please explain how it's scientifically/statistically possible for so much stupidity to exist in one place at one time?


They're hand-picked.


----------



## limr (Sep 16, 2015)

I didn't like her actual performance, but she certainly had guts coming out to do a monologue.

But what I'm tired of hearing is "This is what the pageant should be about!" No, the pageant should be about not existing at all anymore. Enough! Why do intelligence, dedication, scholarship have to be showcased while prancing around in evening gowns and bikinis? Eff that. If we really want to show respect for women like this, _regardless of what she looks like, _then how about, hmmm, equal pay?


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2015)

limr said:


> I didn't like her actual performance, but she certainly had guts coming out to do a monologue.
> 
> But what I'm tired of hearing is "This is what the pageant should be about!" No, the pageant should be about not existing at all anymore. Enough! Why do intelligence, dedication, scholarship have to be showcased while prancing around in evening gowns and bikinis? Eff that. If we really want to show respect for women like this, _regardless of what she looks like, _then how about, hmmm, equal pay?



Well its like politicians, all the talented and intelligent people have real high paying jobs that don't allow them to run for office/do a pageant.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't understand The View. It's like insisting that women need their own take on current events, watered down with lip gloss and cheap wine. It always seemed really sexist to me.


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2015)

When "The View" comes on, switch channels or turn it off.


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## sm4him (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't watch the pageant, I don't watch The View, and I don't watch the vapid little video clips that go viral when someone on a show like that says/does something incredibly stupid. 
The only possible hope I see for us to ever get that kind of cr*p off TV is to not participate in viewing it. I'm only one person, and I realize that it makes zero difference whether I watch or not--but it makes a difference to me.

The sad thing is, this is the kind of stuff that passes for "news" now. I was watching my formerly favorite morning "news" show this morning and in a span of a few minutes, they discussed this, the new FB dislike button, and whether or not Vladimir Putin really did call Elton John.

Walter Cronkite would be SO proud.


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I don't understand The View. It's like insisting that women need their own take on current events, watered down with lip gloss and cheap wine. It always seemed really sexist to me.



Catering to the lowest common denominator. If you use big fancy words people might get offended and change the channel and you'd lose advertising dollars!

People want big complicated issues condensed down into tweets. If it can't have a catchy slogan or a hashtag it will fail.


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2015)

sm4him said:


> ..they discussed this, the new FB dislike button, and whether or not Vladimir Putin really did call Elton John.


I don't watch that one, either.

(edit) The reason I know what you're talking about is because I watch about the first 30 seconds to a minute just to see what they consider their "lead story".  Then I shake my head in helpless dismay and switch it off.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 16, 2015)

Designer said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > ..they discussed this, the new FB dislike button, and whether or not Vladimir Putin really did call Elton John.
> ...



Yeah, that's why I called it my "formerly favorite" morning news show. That show has been my morning TV fare since I was born, literally. My mother *always* had it on, so I grew up watching it.  
But in the last few years, I really have become disgusted with what we call "news" these days and I find myself watching my morning show less and less often. I recently quit watching it at all for about two months, and I guess I'm going to have to just give it the permanent boot.


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## unpopular (Sep 16, 2015)

George Carlin's popularity is based on the delusion that we're all special and unique - and certainly he's not talking about "me".


----------



## runnah (Sep 16, 2015)

unpopular said:


> George Carlin's popularity is based on the delusion that we're all special and unique - and certainly he's not talking about "me".



I freely admit that I am not a smart man, smarter than some but dumbr than lots.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 16, 2015)

I have to poop.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

How can anyone be surprised about anything at this point?
TPF at times is similar to watching The View and the Miss America Pageant.  Am I way off?


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> How can anyone be surprised about anything at this point?
> TPF at times is similar to watching The View and the Miss America Pageant.  Am I way off?


You ain't wrong.  

Sometimes I think we're being punked.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

Designer said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > How can anyone be surprised about anything at this point?
> ...


 
Haaaaaaaaaaaaa.   "Sometimes I think we're being punked"  should go right next to "Afterthought: Something you should have done before."  F'n classic


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 16, 2015)

Miss America was on? The View got new hosts? Facebook has a new unlike button?? Good thing I read this thread.

They ought to bring back soaps, that could only be an improvement for daytime. Instead of The View, The Talk, The ...well I can't think of them all that I don't watch.

I give the nurse credit at least for trying to do something worthwhile. I imagine The View might be getting some even newer new hosts! lol


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I like that we all lie to ourselves and think that that Miss America is more than just a T&A show.
> 
> Miss America should be either, a single mom with 3 kids who works two jobs to support herself or Rhonda Rousey.



First of all, how dare you. It is the pride of our nation.

Second of all, such as, maps, such as, Iraq, such as


----------



## runnah (Sep 17, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I like that we all lie to ourselves and think that that Miss America is more than just a T&A show.
> ...



You have my vote!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 19, 2015)

This is why I am glad I don't have TV! 
Ok, ok,  in the RV.....
IF the wind is blowing the right way and NOT too hard, and there are no clouds, no Airplanes, no helicopters....I may get MeTV and ION, sometimes every other word of CBS...
I have nurses in my family, and they are not happy at this show.


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I have nurses in my family, and they are not happy at this show.


I heard they are losing sponsors.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 19, 2015)

Big time! Johnson and Johnson for 1.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard1500 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Wizard1500 said:
> ...


Realizing we are not as perfect as we thought we were may be a sign of gaining wisdom. At least I  hope so . . .


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2015)

What do you expect? It's reality TV.

And WTF is "we are going to P A U S E our advertising"?
LMFAO.


----------



## ratssass (Sep 21, 2015)

limr said:


> I didn't like her actual performance, but she certainly had guts coming out to do a monologue.
> 
> But what I'm tired of hearing is "This is what the pageant should be about!" No, the pageant should be about not existing at all anymore. Enough! Why do intelligence, dedication, scholarship have to be showcased while prancing around in evening gowns and bikinis? Eff that. If we really want to show respect for women like this, _regardless of what she looks like, _then how about, hmmm, equal pay?



...thats so cute..now run along,and make me a sammich..


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2015)

ratssass said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't like her actual performance, but she certainly had guts coming out to do a monologue.
> ...



I believe we've already gone over the dangers (and not to me!) of any sammich I would make as a result of such an order


----------



## ratssass (Sep 22, 2015)

aww....you're a good sport,kid!!


----------

